# Very Noisy New Cutter...Please help...



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Please can someone help me...I have just turned on my brand new cutter...its Rabbit 800...and the noise was deafining!! The reset button stops the noise, but as soon as you take your finger off the button this awful noise starts again. It sounds like a cow giving birth...not pretty. 

Would be grateful for anyhelp...

King Regards
Sammy.S


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like you may need to contact the vendor you bought it from to see if they can get it repaired.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

This is a major problem with alot of the chinese cutters.. as far as i know.. it just come with the territory.. and Ive not heard of anyone getting one to be more quiet..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't even try to talk on the phone when I am cutting.. My JSI is very noisy..


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

All cutters are gonna make noise.. its the nature of the beast i guess.. Working in the shop.. between the plotter.. the roland and the engraver.. Sometimes i cant hear myself think...

But I have heard alot of people on the signs forums complain on the extra noise that the rabbit, and some of the other chinese brands make.. so i guess they are even noisier than some.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm wondering if Sammy is just getting "some noise" or "too much noise" that might indicate something wrong with the cutter?

The roland GX-24 that I have doesn't seem overly loud when I use it.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never heard tell of one making a deafening sound by just turning it on. Sounds like Sammy has problems. I'd check the rollers and make sure they are on track. It sounds to me like you are hearing gears grinding.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you isolate the noise? Is it coming from under the cutter (like the fan)?

I think those who say you should contact the vendor are correct. Mine makes noise (and I can't talk on the phone in the room if it is on), but it is the fan from the bottom of the cutter that makes the noise (It doesn't hurt anything that I am on the landing path for the local airport, either)


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Jim,

I'm very pleased to say...we located the source of the offending noise! It was the runners, they had come out of the channel they normally sit in, so popped them back in and...Hey Presto...cow has given birth and is quiet again.

Thank you for replying anyway...still trying to work out the software issue though...

Sammy.S x


----------



## huggle1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I thank you all so much for your time and helpful thoughts...it is comforting to know that all over the world people can join together in harmony... 

Have a great weekend
Sammy...


----------



## tonero (May 6, 2007)

hi please i need to know how you fixed this. it was makign that noise during the reset sequence right? mine is driving me crazy i have even used this machine yet.

THANKS


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, he answered it two posts above yours. I have quoted huggle1's fix (It was the runners being off the track)


tonero said:


> hi please i need to know how you fixed this. it was makign that noise during the reset sequence right? mine is driving me crazy i have even used this machine yet.
> 
> THANKS





huggle1 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I'm very pleased to say...we located the source of the offending noise! It was the runners, they had come out of the channel they normally sit in, so popped them back in and...Hey Presto...cow has given birth and is quiet again.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonero (May 6, 2007)

yea i fixed it...thanks


----------



## Willempie (Jul 10, 2010)

These Chinese machines are always noisy.
We use 2 Roland cutters and 1 Summa and they run very silent.
Sorry


----------

